# INTJ - 6 subtypes



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

I found this post on another forum and I've been wandering whether the INTJs here can relate to any particular subtype and/or identify with some ideas. The subtypes are to a large extent associated with Enneagram and since I don't know much about this theory I don't want to judge whether it corresponds or not.


The original text:

Some INTJ flavors I've noticed based on N-Gram...If you're an INTJ you may fall under multiple categories based on your tritype, etc....

In no particular order:

*1. The Nerd INTJs*

Most likely core 5 or 6w5...The most intellectual of the INTJs...Spends all their time philosophizing/intellectualizing on the armchair and/or engaging in intellectual arguments with random people on the internet (favorite topic: which type has highest IQ??!!) and only on some occasion gets up and actually do something in the real world (unless they're 3-fixed or 8-fixed...3/8 fixers are more industrious)...The most INTP-ish of the INTJs, especially if ILI-Ni...The ILI-Te subtype of this INTJ flavor probably make the best strategist/mastermind...usually underdeveloped Se...
*
2. The High-Achieving INTJs*

Core 3 or 3 fixers...Highly ambitious/hard-working INTJs...utilizes that Ni-Te mindpower to maximize achievements and becoming valedictorians and beating the shit out of their competitors...Similar to the Conqueror INTJ except that they may not necessarily be fixated on achieving World Domination and their ambition therefore is more of the "normal" range whereas the conqueror INTJs' ambitions are much more extraordinary/grandiose...
*
3. The Take-Over-The-World Syndrome/Conqueror INTJs
*
Either 8 fixed 3 or 3 fixed 8 INTJs...Most Power hungry INTJ...literally trying to take over the world...Most aggressive/expressive/don't-fuck-with-me INTJ...Most ENTJ-ish INTJs...can be downright confused for ENTJs except that the function order is Ni-Te-Fi-Se...Chances are he'll be of the ILI-Te subtype...higher Te and Se levels....most ambitious/militaristic/charismatic/action-oriented/strong-willed/ruthless/egotistical INTJ - more ruthless in achieving his grandiose ambitions (especially if 8w7 fixed)...Empire builders and enjoys being emperors...

*4. The Special Snowflake Syndrome INTJs*

Most likely 4-fixed INTJs or INTJs with strong connection to 4...Least ambitious INTJs due to lack of connection to 3...Armchair philosophizing tendency heightened due to withdrawn nature of type 4...More emo INTJs...Goes around accusing INTJs of other enneagram types of not being INTJs just because they can't relate to them...Enjoys hunting sensors on the internetz...
*
5. The "Soft" INTJs*

Phobic 6 and 9 INTJs...They just want peace and security....leave them alone...
*
6. The Moralizing INTJs*

INTJs with strong connection to 1...Most "noble" INTJ, less sociopathic...can be crusaders with reformist/social justice tendencies...stronger connection with Fi...More subjective...Can be FP-ish in terms of their defense of "Values"...when he enters the Type 1 righteous-rage critical/judgmental mode he can be annoying as fuck (especially if 1w2 fixed) 

The original thread: [INTJ] Different flavors of INTJ - INTJs, id love your opinion on this


Even if I'm 5w4, 541 tritype, I don't think I'm Snowflake, I see myself between 5 and 6. And I suppose other types can be defined besides these six. 

What do you think of it? Can you relate to any particular type?


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty interesting, I'm clearly a No3 INTJ. I must be even madder than I thought. It's also interesting how spot on this is. I'm 8w7 and always score pretty close to being an ENTJ.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Karolina said:


> *4. The Special Snowflake Syndrome INTJs*
> 
> Most likely 4-fixed INTJs or INTJs with strong connection to 4...Least ambitious INTJs due to lack of connection to 3...Armchair philosophizing tendency heightened due to withdrawn nature of type 4...More emo INTJs...Goes around accusing INTJs of other enneagram types of not being INTJs just because they can't relate to them...


Is that why some INTJs do that? I had been wondering. If Enneagram Four INTJs are indeed the ones who claim there are more wannabe INTJs online than real ones, what is it about INTJs that make the Fours among them think that way more often than the Fours among other types? I would suggest it's Ni paranoia, but I haven't seen the same claims from INFJs. Maybe INFJs Fours think the same but keep it to themselves due to Fe? 

Another explanation, of course, is that they're right: there really is a higher proportion of mistypes on their boards than others, and the reason for that really is that more people want to be INTJs than want to be most other types. I just don't find that likely because I don't see anything in the INTJ profiles that I'd expect to have a much wider appeal than that of the positive qualities in the other types' profiles.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I am an INTJ 4w5 and no, I can't relate to your misguided description of fours, I can imagine that that's how 4's would come off to outsiders, but I don't see myself that way.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

compulsiverambler said:


> Is that why some INTJs do that? I had been wondering. *If Enneagram Four INTJs are indeed the ones who claim there are more wannabe INTJs online than real ones*, what is it about INTJs that make the Fours among them think that way more often than the Fours among other types? I would suggest it's Ni paranoia, but I haven't seen the same claims from INFJs. Maybe INFJs Fours think the same but keep it to themselves due to Fe?


I am INTJ type 4 and I am personally not one of them, in fact I have been told I am not an INTJ by people I don't know and who know nothing about me. It has nothing to do with enneagram type, some people (most people) have a stereotype of each type in their minds (especially INTJ's and the other rare types) and when they come across someone who doesn't fit that stereotype, they refuse to believe that you could be one. It's kind of like how if a gay man is really masculine or a lesbian is really feminine, some people refuse to believe them. This isn't a type 4 thing, most people are stupid so it's only natural that their minds can't comprehend that not everyone of a certain type is the same as another person of that type.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

ziggy stardust x said:


> I am INTJ type 4 and I am personally not one of them, in fact I have been told I am not an INTJ by people I don't know and who know nothing about me. It has nothing to do with enneagram type, some people (most people) have a stereotype of each type in their minds (especially INTJ's and the other rare types) and when they come across someone who doesn't fit that stereotype, they refuse to believe that you could be one. It's kind of like how if a gay man is really masculine or a lesbian is really feminine, some people refuse to believe them. This isn't a type 4 thing, most people are stupid so it's only natural that their minds can't comprehend that not everyone of a certain type is the same as another person of that type.


I definitely agree, people are extremely complex and MBTI barely scratches the surface of what makes anyone think and act as they do.

I just don't understand why self-identified INTJs accuse each other of being mistyped more than other, equally rare types do. Maybe, as I said, they don't think it any more often, they're just more often outspoken enough to talk about it.

For example, your words "most people are stupid" make me laugh, because I absolutely relate to thinking that (although that's an oversimplification of what I now think - I now realise I am without a doubt stupid as well, just at different things), but I only express that belief to others in those terms and without softening qualifications like the one I just gave in parentheses, when in a very bad mood. A lot of INTJs don't seem to need to be in a bad mood or trying to change anything or teasing for fun, to make provocative statements. Do you think that might be the only reason INTJ boards seem to contain a lot more complaints about mistypes?


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Nerd + geek + emo. Yep. I can totes relate to that (5w6, 514 tritype). Who cares about IQ, though? EQ is way more important. What good is knowledge without wisdom? What good is wisdom without empathy? They say knowledge is power, but only through wisdom do we give purpose to that power.

Note: Constitutional Republicanism/Civic Nationalism is the only true "social justice."

As for the whole "inferior Se" stereotype, it's the exact opposite for some of us. We tend to be either insensate on the one extreme or sensory addicts on the other...which explains why INTJs are the second most likely type to develop eating disorders.
:blushed:


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

This was hilarious. I'm guilty of being part nerd (enneagram 5), part conqueror (ENTJish, ILI-Te) and, due to my 5*1*3 tritype, part moralizing (although thankfully I'm far more interested in applying virtue ethics to myself and my pursuit of eudaimonia, than care what others are doing).



Judson Joist said:


> As for the whole "inferior Se" stereotype, it's the exact opposite for some of us. We tend to be either insensate on the one extreme or sensory addicts on the other...


Or both! I swing from ignoring sensory stuff while I push ahead with my plans and then, at the end of the day, I want relax with sensory stimulation. I agree that inferior Se is often misunderstood in INTJs.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

My husband is a 1w9 INTJ, I had a good chuckle at the description of both the 9 and 1 type. I don't find him annoying at all and I guess because of that 9 wing he never goes into the FP-ish rage the OP described. He's rather laid back and the voice of reason. He has this very amazing ability to calm everyone in the room. When he speaks, they listen. Think Mr. Darcy. He can be brutally honest in his opinion but again still maintaining a voice of reason.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Apparently, I would be a Moralizing INTJ as I have Enneagram One with a Two-Wing

INTJs with strong connection to 1...Most "noble" INTJ, less sociopathic...can be crusaders with reformist/social justice tendencies...stronger connection with Fi...More subjective...Can be FP-ish in terms of their defense of "Values"...when he enters the Type 1 righteous-rage critical/judgmental mode he can be annoying as fuck (especially if 1w2 fixed) 

I do not particularly understand this.... anyone care to elaborate?:idunno:


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm a mix of 1 and 3, I guess. Makes sense, considering my tri-type.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I relate most to 5, but I also have a strong connection to 1 and 8. (I have been questioning my tritype being 518 instead of 513).


----------

